
The night sky is increasingly dystopian - ecliptik
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2020/1/7/21003272/space-x-starlink-astronomy-light-pollution
======
z_open
I thought this would be about light polution. The fact that we can't often see
the stars at all, even on clear nights, is a much more dystopian issue in my
opinion. I don't think lights off at night would be as big a deal as people
think. Would require some societal changes, but it's doable.

